# Tools



## Mattylufc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where is a good place and cheap place for tools i won't to start my own business Ive just finish my plumbing cause can someone help me


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mattylufc said:


> Where is a good place and cheap place for tools i won't to start my own business Ive just finish my plumbing cause can someone help me


Tools is good! Yes!


----------



## Mattylufc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where can I get some good cheap tools from


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Try dollar general, I got all my tools from there.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good tools are not cheap


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheap tools are not good.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

and,and,and....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The only tool I have is a hammer, it works for everything. It was also free because I stole it from an electrician.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Rent a uhaul for a box truck and rent tools from h depot

Be sure not to waste good money on license or insurance

With this biz plan u can chrg 25 an hour and make a kiiling


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

Go to lowes or home depot there the cheapest!!! I got a lenox 6n1 screw driver for $10 and a pair of pliers for about $30. But if u wanna save money buy off the snap-on truck!!! Your tools are what makes u money. Invest.


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The only tool I have is a hammer, it works for everything. It was also free because I stole it from an electrician.


Electricians....I always ask them if I can borrow there nut drivers, not one but all of them. They don't think its funny but I do!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mattylufc said:


> Where is a good place and cheap place for tools i won't to start my own business Ive just finish my plumbing cause can someone help me


Post an intro... And if you finished your plumbing cause then you'd already have tools!!!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mattylufc said:


> Where is a good place and cheap place for tools i won't to start my own business Ive just finish my plumbing cause can someone help me


You want to or won't start my own business? 

I just finished my feed the poor cause


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mattylufc said:


> Where can I get some good cheap tools from


 




Maybe another un-employed plumber?


Or Harbor Freight, they have good cheap Chinese tools....:chinese:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mattylufc said:


> Where is a good place and cheap place for tools i won't to start my own business Ive just finish my plumbing cause can someone help me


Please read more books, you make us all look bad.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I once worked with a guy that was a tool....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do not buy cheap tools. Cheap tools break easy and need replaced. Buy name brand from big box for the best prices typically.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Northern Tool and Harbor Freight!!!


----------



## Loopvent (Jan 23, 2012)

Your wright most of the power tool there won't last more then two weeks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Loopvent said:


> Your wright most of the power tool there won't last more then two weeks.


 





Please post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Hey- That Lenox 6 in 1 screw driver is one of my favorite tools. 



MattL said:


> Go to lowes or home depot there the cheapest!!! I got a lenox 6n1 screw driver for $10 and a pair of pliers for about $30. But if u wanna save money buy off the snap-on truck!!! Your tools are what makes u money. Invest.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

You can't cut corners when it comes to tools! Cheep tools produce cheep
work. If you want to do a good, professional job then you'll need good tools! I've read some people's response to this question and one thing I can tell you for sure is that Harbor Freight is garbage! I went there one time because I heard they had good tools at great prices. What I found was junk, they have a lot of junk. However it's a great place to get my 5 year old boy some "tools"! That being said if you're buying tools for yourself and you want to be able to do a good job, you're gonna have to spend some real $ and get only the best name brand tools!


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I had an employee that showed up with super ego cutters that needed pliers to turn them in. I grabbed them and threw them into the woods his second day. Some time Goes by and we were building shower valves. Seen them in his toolbox . He went and found them. On my dime no less. This time they met the chop saw.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

highpoint said:


> I had an employee that showed up with super ego cutters that needed pliers to turn them in. I grabbed them and threw them into the woods his second day. Some time Goes by and we were building shower valves. Seen them in his toolbox . He went and found them. On my dime no less. This time they met the chop saw.


You are bragging about that? I think it's pretty shotty of you to destroy someone else's tools just because they're not what you would like to use. Around my neck of the woods that's a fight...

You don't mess with another mans tools.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

highpoint said:


> I had an employee that showed up with super ego cutters that needed pliers to turn them in. I grabbed them and threw them into the woods his second day. Some time Goes by and we were building shower valves. Seen them in his toolbox . He went and found them. On my dime no less. This time they met the chop saw.


Wow....that's pretty cold.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

highpoint said:


> I had an employee that showed up with super ego cutters that needed pliers to turn them in. I grabbed them and threw them into the woods his second day. Some time Goes by and we were building shower valves. Seen them in his toolbox . He went and found them. On my dime no less. This time they met the chop saw.


What are super ego cutters??


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What are super ego cutters??


Just a brand. When I first started out plumbing I was given a Super-Ego pipe wrench. I believe it was made in Spain. To this day I think it's funny as hell to have an 18" pipe wrench that says "Super-Ego" down the handle!

...even if the handle is bent...

Btw, I'm not defending the brand (junk IMHO) I just think the action was unwarranted. If that's all the guy had for tools on his first day at least he didn't show up empty handed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mattylufc said:


> ...i won't to start my own business Ive just finish my plumbing cause can someone help me


This is the best advice you will get all day...

DO NOT START A BUSINESS.

You have invested the required time as a Plumber to gain the credentials to work unsupervised and operate a Plumbing Business and you need help knowing how to acquire tools? Do yourself and anyone that depends on your paycheck a huge favor...KEEP YOUR DAY GIG. 

You need help knowing where to get a pair of pliers but you think you are going to operate a business?

This must be a joke. Nobody can be that stupid.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Schedule40 said:


> Just a brand. When I first started out plumbing I was given a Super-Ego pipe wrench. I believe it was made in Spain. To this day I think it's funny as hell to have an 18" pipe wrench that says "Super-Ego" down the handle!
> 
> ...even if the handle is bent...
> 
> Btw, I'm not defending the brand (junk IMHO) I just think the action was unwarranted. If that's all the guy had for tools on his first day at least he didn't show up empty handed.


Cool. Yea junk is junk but it's better then nothing!! Altho. My helper had a harbor freight crescent wrench and after it slipped over and over I cused it and chunked it in the bed if the truck and told him dont ever bring that around me !!! But he was a four year apprentice !!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Try dollar general, I got all my tools from there.


 Harbor Freight sawzalls, drills, and grinders! Thats what I'm talking about.:thumbup:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys, what's happening to the the trade.
Can you imagine the bill for customers with how today's youth types and spells.
I'm not perfect by all means but when in le ZONE try to not act like your a first grader.



Cleer dranes with thing, $19
Got spade and dugged mud to got broken thing that cleered drane back, $399


FFS guys. We are all doomed, doomed I tell ya.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wazzup homie U don lik our lingo das lik crazy dude, iz lik zingin wit de zang know wat i sayin homes. Jus get de snake do wat you gots to do.
Hang on a sec my my pants just fell to da groun. :laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Fo shizzle.
That's funny right there.
That's how it will be soon enough.
Let's see how it would go down with a customer.
I bet they would pay just for the laugh in just watching the pants fall when they are working.
I have heard of plumbers crack but come on.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Problem: Hand wears pants so baggy his butt is hangin out.
Solution: Staple gun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Homie it be to hot in dis biotchin crawl, we book this shiot, put one em sharkbites up in tha MF'er. 

I hope the trade don't come to this 1 day.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> This is the best advice you will get all day...
> 
> DO NOT START A BUSINESS.
> 
> ...


I don't think he will be in business any time soon.... if he does he will be out as fast or faster than he got into it


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Homie it be to hot in dis biotchin crawl, we book this shiot, put one em sharkbites up in tha MF'er.
> 
> I hope the trade don't come to this 1 day.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Scary thought.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Homie it be to hot in dis biotchin crawl, we book this shiot, put one em sharkbites up in tha MF'er.
> 
> I hope the trade don't come to this 1 day.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 

It's already here. :glare:






Paul


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I was at my local sewer repair shop in Hawthorne and a plumbing van pulls up bumping music so loud it was shaking the metal doors, guy gets out stinking like he just smoked a phatty picks up a new cable, leaves his van running bumping too short, everyone there laughed and asked what the hell just happened


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I was at my local sewer repair shop in Hawthorne and a plumbing van pulls up bumping music so loud it was shaking the metal doors, guy gets out stinking like he just smoked a phatty picks up a new cable, leaves his van running bumping too short, everyone there laughed and asked what the hell just happened


Hey that was me!!! I love to get stoned when playin in poo!!! Lol


----------

